# Happy Camper



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We've had a 250RS on order since March 22nd. We were told it would be built June 19th. I called yesterday morning to get an update on it's status, and the salesman (Andrew) said he'd check and get back to me. He called ten minutes later and said "You must have ESP. It is here on the lot. It just arrived this morning." 
Talk about a great way to put an instant smile on my face.








We're picking it up next Friday, from Great Outdoors RV near Syracuse, NY.









As an added bonus, we ordered and paid for a 2010, but they're coming in as 2011's now.

Yeah, I'm smiling!

Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GREAT NEWS !!! Congrats and dont forget to post pictures !


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats and I hope you're happy with your new TT. Don't forget to take the PDI Inspection checklist with you. I gave my dealer (Holman) a copy a week before I showed up and they were very nice about it--no "we know what we're doing" attitude. My PDI went quite well, and I hope yours does, too.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Bringing it back across into Canada should be easy too. It only took me about 35 minutes at the border. All they wanted to see was the invoice and the date of manufacture. When I got home I went onto the RIV website and registered the import form. The next day I called them and they emailed me their form in a pdf format, which I printed and then took the with the TT to Crappy Tire. It only took about 5 minutes there and I was good to go get it registered. Two weeks later, I got the RIV sticker in the mail to attach to the TT.

Len


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulation!! & Happy Camping!!

Kelly


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you, everyone, for your comments. We can't wait to get it in our driveway. CdnOutbacker, thanks for the info on the border crossing. Everything I've read has lead me to believe it should be a painless process. It's nice to hear from someone who has actually experienced it.
We have from 1:00 till 5:00 to take delivery, then we're spending the night in it at the dealers' to shake it down some more. Hopefully any issues will be found before we head home.

Doug


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

There are some who say that you have to give 72 hours notice before importing but that only applies if it is a motorized vehicle. We were told we would need a recall clearance letter but they did not ask to see it when we came into Canada.

len


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> There are some who say that you have to give 72 hours notice before importing but that only applies if it is a motorized vehicle. We were told we would need a recall clearance letter but they did not ask to see it when we came into Canada.
> 
> len


Yeah, that's the way I understand it to be as well. Do they charge the $100 air tax on trailers, or is that also just on motorized vehicles?

Doug


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

duggy said:


> There are some who say that you have to give 72 hours notice before importing but that only applies if it is a motorized vehicle. We were told we would need a recall clearance letter but they did not ask to see it when we came into Canada.
> 
> len


Yeah, that's the way I understand it to be as well. Do they charge the $100 air tax on trailers, or is that also just on motorized vehicles?

Doug
[/quote]

They do... and the RIV costs about 200 if I remember correctly. And GST of course. The Government always has to get there share!! Boo..Hiss!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We are finally proud owners of a 2011 Outback 250 RS!









We got up bright & early Friday morning and drove the 250 miles to Great Outdoors RV in Fulton, NY. Did the inspection and orientation Friday afternoon. Only three minor fixes needed (upside down light switch, fridge latch adjustment and three dabs of Dicor on the roof). Everything else appears to be good to go.

Then we drove 15 minutes down the road to the Outback Steakhouse for supper. Yeah, my DW thought I was nuts, but she loved the salmon and now she wishes there was a location near home.

We drove over to the Walmart, bought a few necessities, and got permission to set-up in the parking lot for the night. The DW did some final cleaning on the inside of the trailer, while I installed the electric tongue jack, then we played some cards and had a couple beers, while admiring our new purchase.

Saturday morning we headed back to Canada. Customs took about 30 minutes, and the rest of the drive was uneventful. The trailer followed along quite nicely. The only time it gave much of a tug on the van, was when a large, square fronted delivery truck blew by us at about 80 miles an hour. My little 4.3 litre V6 was working pretty hard, but survived the trip. It will be nice when the new van arrives in about a month. The van was supposed to be in before the trailer, but it's late, and the trailer was early.

We spent yesterday afternoon, and most of today, loading the trailer and arranging storage. Not done with all the little details, but ready or not, it will be on a campsite Friday night.

Life is good,

Doug


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks good! Congrats and enjoy.... Now just the RIV stuff which is a snap..


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new trailer and early congrats on the new tow rig. That new van should make towing a breeze.

Jim


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulation!! & Happy Camping!!


----------

